# camping on the caribbean sea



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

As I have said in other posts, we have camped in the Caribbean. Actually, I have never beach camped in either the States or Canada but have done it several times on the islands.

One place that my husband and I camped was on the Caribbean Sea side of the Commonweath of Dominica which is the island found between Martinque and Guadaloupe.

Anyway, there is a special time of the year when the moon passes close to the island and years ago the people waited on the beach to see it and party. So on the few days that we knew the moon would come, we put our things in the jeep and stayed on the beach. We slept on the back of the jeep and made campfires to eat.

In the "main" cities, they have public convenience buildings. Basically you pay $1.00 EC which is about thirty-three cents US. There is a lady standing outside of the little building and she gives you some toilet paper and a towel then you can go inside and use the toilet and the shower.

Then we spent the day doing other sight seeing and then went back to the beach at night to camp out.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

campingforfun said:


> In the "main" cities, they have public convenience buildings. Basically you pay $1.00 EC which is about thirty-three cents US. There is a lady standing outside of the little building and she gives you some toilet paper and a towel then you can go inside and use the toilet and the shower.
> 
> .


 The Carribean Sea must be gorgeous. The last part of your quote sounds a lot like my trip to India. The plane stopped in Bombay airport. I got out to go to the restroom. All of the Indian women stayed on the plane. Now I know why! It was beyond filthy, a little woman and a tiny piece of paper.(not the writing kind). I got back to the plane very quickly.


----------

